# Running 2 Versions of Tivoweb



## goodisonboy (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi,

I have an ipronto device with wifi webrowser but unfortunately it doesn't support popup windows so I canot login to tivoweb which has a username and password setup on it. I don't want to remove the username and password as it is externally visible.

I was thinking I could make a copy of tivoweb-tcl directory to tivoweb-tcl-internal and change this tivoweb.cfg to run on a different port without a username and password. This different port wouldn't be routed to outside world. and only accessible on a 192.x.x.x IP

Can anyone see there would there be any issues with doing this? Obviously there will be a bit more strain on the tivo runing two webservers but I would never be accessing both of these at the same time. Does anyone have a similar working setup?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

Does ipronto support sending the user name and password in the url ? eg http://username:[email protected]/

If not there were references to running two instances of tivo web to support standard browser and wap access. As long as different ports should be fine from what I read. I'll be trying some time over Christmas


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

<sigh> http:// username : password @ tivoip/ without the spaces.


----------



## goodisonboy (Feb 19, 2002)

I thought it was a strange place to put a smiley , but no this format doesn't work either, I thought this only for ftp?

I'll give this a go tonight I think and see if it all falls apart


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

what is the displaytext module and how do you use it.......b


----------

